# Scannen über Netz

## batnator

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Situation Rechner mit Adaptec AH1542 und angeschlossenem Mustek Scanner mit ADF. Lokal funktioniert das Scanner einwandfrei. Der Sane Daemon wird über den inetd gestartet, soweit auch alles ok. Jedoch bricht der inetd dann mit einem Fehlercode 11 ab und die Clientmaschine bekommt ein simples "Kein Gerät gefunden" ?!?  Hier mal ein Auszug aus der /var/log/daemon.log

```

Aug 19 14:59:59 praesi inetd[9214]: Online and ready (1 sockets)

Aug 19 15:00:17 praesi saned[9230]: check_host: access by remote host: 192.168.250.35 

Aug 19 15:00:17 praesi saned[9230]: init: access by frei@192.168.250.35 accepted 

Aug 19 15:00:40 praesi inetd[9214]: pid 9230: exit signal 11
```

großes Gegrübel, da eigentlich das Scanner über Netzwerk damals (vor der Umstellung aller Systeme von SuSE auf Gentoo) nach einem Update auf die aktuellsten Versionen der sane-back, und frontends funktioniert hat.

danke im voraus

----------

## batnator

Hallo,

für alle die es interessiert, hier die Lösung für das scannen über Netzwerk:

Verwendet werden die Pakete xinetd, sane-backends auf der Serverseite sowie sane-backends und xsane auf der Clientseite als Gimp oder StarOffice/OpenOffice Plugin.

Serverseitig ist folgendes zu tun:

Scanner muß hardwareseitig initialisiert sein. 

Die Datei /etc/devfsd.conf sollte die Rechte das generische SCSI Device freigeben.

```

LOOKUP          sg.*         MODLOAD

REGISTER        scsi/host.*/bus.*/target.*/lun.*/generic        PERMISSIONS root.root 666

```

In der Datei /etc/services muss folgende Zeile existent sein:

```
saned           6566/tcp                        # SANE network scanner daemo
```

Die Datei /etc/xinetd.conf sollte den Zugriff für Netzwerk freigeben:

```

defaults

{

        only_from      = 192.168.250.0

        instances      = 60

        log_type       = SYSLOG authpriv info

        log_on_success = HOST PID

        log_on_failure = HOST

        cps            = 25 30

}

includedir /etc/xinetd.d
```

Der xinetd sollte auf den saned Service lauschen -> /etc/xinetd.d/saned:

```
service saned

{

   port         = 6566

   socket_type  = stream

   wait         = no

   user         = daemon

   group        = daemon

   server       = /usr/sbin/saned

}

```

Die Datei /etc/sane.d/saned.conf muß den Zugriff für externe Rechner erlauben, hier ein Beispiel:

```
pc9.hap-bb.de

192.168.250.59

```

Selbstverständlich muß der xinetd natürlich laufen.

Clientseitig ist folgendes zu tun:

Der Eintrag in /etc/services muß wie oben beschrieben vorhanden sein.

Nun muß nur noch der Scanner-Server in der Datei /etc/sane.d/net.conf definiert werden:

```
praesi.hap-bb.de
```

Nun bleibt mir eigentlich nur noch eins zu wünschen:

HAPPY SCANNING

----------

## Marvin-X

 *batnator wrote:*   

> für alle die es interessiert, hier die Lösung für das scannen über Netzwerk:

 

Find ich gut von Dir das Du eine Lösung gefunden hast und auch schreibst wie es bei Dir zum laufen gekommen ist. Gerade weil scannen übers Netz nicht an jeder URL-Ecke zu finden ist. Wie wäre es wenn Du Dich mal mit den Leuten von gentoo.de in Verbindung setzt um Deine Mini-Howto dort zu verewigen. So was sollte der Nachwelt doch erhalten bleiben.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

finde auch du solltest soetwas machen, da scannen ueders netz in windows meistens nicht geht

MfG

jax

----------

## Marvin-X

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> finde auch du solltest soetwas machen, da scannen ueders netz in windows meistens nicht geht

 

Nenne nie wieder dieses böse Wort  :Smile: 

Win..was? kenn ich überhaupt nicht.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

ok eigentlich sollte ich das in einer duweistschonwas ng poasten...

----------

## ibert

Tja. Ich spiel mich jetzt wirklich schon lang herum bekomms aber nicht hin.

Status: Scanner installiert wird als User auch per scanimage -L erkannt. Scannen geht auch als user.

saned wird über xinetd aufgerufen. Start funktioniert auch. Aber wenn ich übers Netz versuche zuzugreifen verwöhnt mich das logfile mit:

```
Nov 16 19:22:10 nuk linux xinetd[22158]: xinetd Version 2.3.13 started with libwrap loadavg options compiled in.

Nov 16 19:22:10 nuk linux xinetd[22158]: Started working: 1 available service

Nov 16 19:22:12 nuk linux xinetd[22158]: START: saned pid=22163 from=192.1.1.39

Nov 16 19:22:12 nuk linux saned[22163]: saned (AF-indep+IPv6) from sane-backends 1.0.15 ready

Nov 16 19:22:12 nuk linux saned[22163]: check_host: access by remote host: 192.1.1.39

Nov 16 19:22:12 nuk linux saned[22163]: check_host: getaddrinfo failed: Name or service not known

Nov 16 19:22:12 nuk linux saned[22163]: init: access by host 192.1.1.39 denied

Nov 16 19:22:12 nuk linux saned[22163]: quit: exiting

```

Wie habe ich meinen rechnern zugriff gestattet?

in 

```
/etc/sane.d/saned.conf
```

hab ich IP Adressen, hostnames und auch ein "+" probiert. Es ändert sich nichts am output im Logfile.

Ich scheine das selbe problem zu haben wie: http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-linux/2005-Apr/0392.html Allerdings find ich nirgends eine Lösung dazu.

Das Problem ist gelöst. Es war ein Problem der Namesauflösung des Servers selbst.

ibert

----------

